# Best Tank For Ego T



## mbera (4/2/14)

Hi guys wats the best tank that I can use on an ego t 
It csme with the ce5 or ce6 
Works well but I feel I need more 
I also tried the h2 bottom coil worked well for a week then started leaking and I cracked the tank trying to close it 
Now
I ordered the iclear30 duel coil hopefully it will be better 

Any suggestions gr8ly appreciated 
Thanx 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/2/14)

Howzit and welcome. I found that protanks and evods work for me. They don't work for some but its a matter of personal choice. I like the airy draw of the pt's. Most clearo's work on that battery. Those iclears are quite good though.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (4/2/14)

I wonder if your battery gives enough power for that iClear. You probably need to upgrade your battery to a variable voltage battery so you can up the power.


----------



## mbera (4/2/14)

Thanks wat will be a good mod to get with VV and VW and dose VW make a big difference ?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (4/2/14)

Imo VW is better - it is like an automatic car versus a manual one. They can also measure resistance, battery strength, etcetera. The most popular VV/VW device on the forum is probably the itaste SVD. Then you also need a charger and at least 2 good batteries. See www.vapeking.co.za has the SVD in stock. They also have the Smoktech SID, which I have no experience of. At www.skybluevaping you can get the Sigelei Mini Zmax full kit at R450.oo, which is a steal. The web site shows one kit in stock, but just make sure. I thought they sold the last one via this forum. You can pm @Derick.


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/2/14)

Matthee said:


> I wonder if your battery gives enough power for that iClear. You probably need to upgrade your battery to a variable voltage battery so you can up the power.



You are right sir standard ego batts do struggle a bit to get dual coils going. The ego T upgrade has a boost mode which helps but cuts down battery life although dual coils do that in general. My iClear 16's where much happier on VV. VW would be first prize.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mbera (4/2/14)

Thanks luv this forum 

So is any1 using the
SIGELEI MINI ZMAX 
Any reviews on it ?


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## drew (4/2/14)

mbera said:


> Thanks luv this forum
> 
> So is any1 using the
> SIGELEI MINI ZMAX
> ...


Hey mbera. I'm pretty sure that mini zmax from skyblue has been sold because you can't actually add it to cart on the site anymore. For something with a similar form factor to what you are using already you can't go wrong with an ego twist. I've used one with an iClear16 without a problem.


----------



## mbera (4/2/14)

Thanks 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohamed (4/2/14)

I would go with a innokin iclear 16 with a 1.5 ohm coil if you gonna stick to the ego battery for now .vapes like charm .

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tornalca (5/2/14)

mohamed said:


> I would go with a innokin iclear 16 with a 1.5 ohm coil if you gonna stick to the ego battery for now .vapes like charm .
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



I agree. It is a warmer vape but I have had no issues with it. I retired all my EVOD tanks for iClear 16's

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## mbera (14/2/14)

And wat will you recomend to use on a Sigeleli zmax mini 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (15/2/14)

mohamed said:


> I would go with a innokin iclear 16 with a 1.5 ohm coil if you gonna stick to the ego battery for now .vapes like charm .
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Where does one get a 1.5ohm coil for the iClear16? or is that the standard coil in the setup?


----------



## Derick (15/2/14)

mbera said:


> And wat will you recomend to use on a Sigeleli zmax mini
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


I've always used a mini pt 2 on mine. but any ego or 510 clearomizer will work - just the protank 2 has some issues on it - the protank 2's intake airholes is in the thread of the tank, and with the sigelei the threads are closed off somewhat, reducing the draw


----------



## BhavZ (15/2/14)

Is it advised to use a dripper on an ego or is that a waste of money?


----------



## Derick (15/2/14)

The only problem with using a dripper on an ego batt, is that the ego batt can safely handle about 1.8 Ohms at its lowest - other than that, it should be fine


----------



## BhavZ (15/2/14)

Derick said:


> The only problem with using a dripper on an ego batt, is that the ego batt can safely handle about 1.8 Ohms at its lowest - other than that, it should be fine



Thanks @Derick 

I have heard a few people say that dripping definitely give more flavour than a tank and well for me I am flavour chaser rather than a cloud chaser. The amount of vapour that tanks produce is perfect for me, I just want a whack in the face when it comes to flavour


----------



## Silver (15/2/14)

Hi Bhavz

A well set up dripper such as the IGO-L gives me way more throat hit (wack in the throat) and flavour than my Protanks. But then again, my dripper is using 12 watts of power versus my tanks on about 7.5 watts.


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/2/14)

And don't forget it delivers nic so much more effectively


----------



## BhavZ (15/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Hi Bhavz
> 
> A well set up dripper such as the IGO-L gives me way more throat hit (wack in the throat) and flavour than my Protanks. But then again, my dripper is using 12 watts of power versus my tanks on about 7.5 watts.



Thanks for the info @Silver1 

I am of the opinion that in order to get the results I am searching for I am definitely going to need to get a mech mod with a dripper (or dare I say a Reo). But will purchase those once I have gained more experience in building coils and understanding the technology (and how to be safe) with mech mods. 

Am really excited about the vape meet today as I know that all my questions should be answered with the wealth knowledge of the people attending the vape meet and hopefully seeing some coils being built before my vary eyes.


----------



## Derick (15/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> Thanks @Derick
> 
> I have heard a few people say that dripping definitely give more flavour than a tank and well for me I am flavour chaser rather than a cloud chaser. The amount of vapour that tanks produce is perfect for me, I just want a whack in the face when it comes to flavour



Yeah if you are chasing flavour then dripping is the way to go - but also diy - with diy you can add more flavour drops to your mixture and there are also additives you can add to enhance the flavour


----------



## BhavZ (15/2/14)

Derick said:


> Yeah if you are chasing flavour then dripping is the way to go - but also diy - with diy you can add more flavour drops to your mixture and there are also additives you can add to enhance the flavour



Wow thanks Derick

Definitely want to try my hand at DIY. I like fiddling around with things even though I am not a handyman type person (contradiction of note I know - guess its fear of breaking something). Will definitely be speaking to Oupa about DIY at the vape meet.


----------



## Derick (15/2/14)

Well, "fiddling around with things" = handyman type  . That's how handymans are born . I grew up without a father to show me DIY kinds of stuff, but just started fiddling with things - now I can pretty much do anything from plumbing to woodworking - just takes time, interest and lots of google research


----------



## Silver (15/2/14)

Forgot you were in CT. Enjoy the vape meet. Try have a test on some well set up high end equipment. My advice to you is try find someone that has a flavour you like. Dont test it on a flavour you hate. Also, dont get too excited and take too many puffs. Take a few, then wait for a bit. I broke out in a sweat and had to lie down at our vape meet after taking about 20 puffs in a short space of time on various high end high power devices.

Enjoy!

PS @Gizmo, whatever happened to the idea of showing where a forum member comes from in the info box below their name?


----------



## BhavZ (15/2/14)

Derick said:


> Well, "fiddling around with things" = handyman type  . That's how handymans are born . I grew up without a father to show me DIY kinds of stuff, but just started fiddling with things - now I can pretty much do anything from plumbing to woodworking - just takes time, interest and lots of google research



Google is definitely the friend in your pocket to have, along side your Vape Stick of course


----------



## BhavZ (15/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Forgot you were in CT. Enjoy the vape meet. Try have a test on some well set up high end equipment. My advice to you is try find someone that has a flavour you like. Dont test it on a flavour you hate. Also, dont get too excited and take too many puffs. Take a few, then wait for a bit. I broke out in a sweat and had to lie down at our vape meet after taking about 20 puffs in a short space of time on various high end high power devices.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> PS @Gizmo, whateter happened to the idea of showing where a forum member comes from in the info box below their name?



Thanks @Silver1 for the advice, will definitely keep that in mind. Very keen to try some high end devices, if available.


----------



## Derick (15/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> Google is definitely the friend in your pocket to have, along side your Vape Stick of course


Oh yeah, google taught me how to build with bricks, wood, and even how to keep Melinda happy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (15/2/14)

Derick, i doubt google taught you how to keep Melinda happy  
You are just a great guy and thats how you grew up, long before google was born!


----------



## BhavZ (15/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Derick, i doubt google taught you how to keep Melinda happy
> You are just a great guy and thats how you grew up, long before google was born!



Giving his age away?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (15/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Derick, i doubt google taught you how to keep Melinda happy
> You are just a great guy and thats how you grew up, long before google was born!


Awww - thanks @Silver1 

Well I keep @Melinda happy because I like to

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (15/2/14)

Derick said:


> Awww - thanks @Silver1
> 
> *Well I keep @Melinda happy because I like to *




Not to get all soppy (considering its the day AFTER valentine's day), but that sounds like true love!


----------



## Derick (15/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> Not to get all soppy (considering its the day AFTER valentine's day), but that sounds like true love!


Oh definitely - this is our 8th valentine together - we are definitely matched 100% - cannot see myself with anybody else ever again /end soppyness

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Melinda (15/2/14)

Now I feel all warm and tingling  He is getting sooooo lucky tonight

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Derick (15/2/14)

Melinda said:


> Now I feel all warm and tingling  He is getting sooooo lucky tonight


Woohoo!


----------

